# Hot British Virgins



## mr_rainmaker (Mar 2, 2012)

Meet the new breed of women in their prime who are happy to be virgins | Mail Online


uuuuummmm ok uhhhh hummm


----------



## Mattmc74 (Mar 2, 2012)

I can see why they are virgins! They didn't have a choice in the matter.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Mar 2, 2012)

Virgins?


----------



## Fiction (Mar 2, 2012)

> They're stylish, eligible women who youd assume would have their *pick of lovers.* But the women youre about to meet share a surprising secret: they are all virgins










The Virgin Mary said:


> I dont want to sound conceited, but friends  both male and female  tell me men dont approach me because Im too pretty.
> 
> I probably seem unattainable, and in a way I am because Im not prepared to lower my standards. I wouldnt sleep with a man unless we were in a serious relationship.
> 
> Most of my friends think sex is over-rated anyway. When I make my toffee brioche pudding, they say its better than sex, which makes me wonder what all the fuss is about.


----------



## petereanima (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## Fiction (Mar 2, 2012)

I actually wouldn't normally make fun of this stuff, its their choice. But these girls are making it sound like they're 11/10 and no man deserves them. Thought I'd jump in before this is locked, which it will be


----------



## Lon (Mar 2, 2012)

JWGriebel said:


> hot?




fixed


----------



## Randy (Mar 2, 2012)

Lucy


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Mar 2, 2012)

well I thought it was funny...


----------



## leandroab (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## SenorDingDong (Mar 2, 2012)

leandroab said:


>



I don't know why I laughed as hard as I did at that, but kudos.


----------



## McKay (Mar 2, 2012)

I hate how vapid the average person is now. If your existence is defined by working a shitty job and going out, getting drunk and shagging about then you're not really making the most out of your life. In fact your life if pretty pointless.

That said, virgin at 30 is probably pushing it. Sex is a great thing, just as useless people who live to go out miss out on much of what life has to offer, these women are missing out on the intimacy of sexual relationship.


----------



## murakami (Mar 2, 2012)

... i don't know... i am somewhat offended by you guys 
but can still laugh about it of course 

a lot of the women i met, who were not 8-10 are really nice, you know?
i think beauty is in the eye of the beholder.

but definitely, if a woman can take care of her figure a little more, it's a nice plus.
health issues and all. plus, more energy.


----------



## Rick (Mar 2, 2012)

I thought a couple of them were pretty cute.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Mar 2, 2012)

Randy said:


> Lucy *faps to my pictures*




Randy do I have to fix everything you say?


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Mar 2, 2012)

Anyone who says sex is over-rated is doing it wrong. I don't care how good your stupid toffee brioche pudding is.


----------



## Asrial (Mar 2, 2012)

JeffFromMtl said:


> Anyone who says sex is over-rated is doing it wrong. I don't care how good your stupid toffee brioche pudding is.



I've never had an orgasm by eating a brioche. 



Victoria the freckled religious whale said:


> 'I don't think having sex out of wedlock is something a Christian should do'



Okay, I had a stupidly early sexual debut, but seriously? Sex is pretty much one of the most important things a human being can, which is reproduction.
As a human, you got 3 core needs:
Eat and sleep so you can maintain survival
Maintain a territorium so you can maintain shelter
Fuck so you can ensure the survival of your species

Hold on...
These women are secretly trying to annihilate the world by inactively messaging their own kind that sexual needs is not needed to maintain a healthy well being, cutting off the third line!


----------



## Randy (Mar 2, 2012)

Not a virgin but when I think hot British women around that age...

Nigella Lawson


----------



## guitareben (Mar 2, 2012)

I wasn't aware sex was a bad thing!?!?!  Quite the opposite 

But in the end they just sound pathetic 

Ahh well


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 2, 2012)

I think I'd rather masturbate with a cheese grater than put my cock into any of those chicks.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Mar 2, 2012)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I think I'd rather masturbate with a cheese grater than put my cock into any of those chicks.


----------



## Edika (Mar 2, 2012)

There are so many things wrong with that article that my only guess it is just trolling!!

In the off chance that this is genuine, they can make as many excuses to themselves as they like. Unless it is physical they have serious issues. Nothing a good night of sex won't fix though!


----------



## BucketheadRules (Mar 2, 2012)

Randy said:


> Not a virgin but when I think hot British women around that age...
> 
> Nigella Lawson



She's about 50... that kind of detracts from her appeal IMHO.


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Mar 2, 2012)

Do not want.

MAYBE the one in the blue dress. If I was super hammered and her accent turned out to be sexy.

MAYBE.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 2, 2012)

goldsteinat0r said:


> Do not want.
> 
> MAYBE the one in the blue dress. If I was super hammered and her accent turned out to be sexy.
> 
> MAYBE.



Always knew you were a chubby chaser.


----------



## Randy (Mar 2, 2012)

BucketheadRules said:


> She's about 50... that kind of detracts from her appeal IMHO.



And yet adds to her appeal IMHO.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Mar 2, 2012)

Randy said:


> And yet adds to her appeal IMHO.



To each their own...


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Mar 2, 2012)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Always knew you were a chubby chaser.



You don't even know me maaaaan


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Mar 2, 2012)

Just kidding. Good for them for sticking to what they believe is right, better than having kids at 12 or 13.


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Mar 2, 2012)

Miriam the Pudding Slut said:


> Most of my friends think sex is over-rated anyway. When I make my toffee brioche pudding, they say it&#8217;s better than sex, which makes me wonder what all the fuss is about.



They're not being literal you dumbfuck. Nobody cums from eating pudding, they cum from having sex or a nice Ibanez or having sex with a nice Ibanez...ya know, like normal people...


----------



## oremus91 (Mar 2, 2012)

McKay said:


> That said, virgin at 30 is probably pushing it.



Not everyone is at that point by choice


----------



## leandroab (Mar 2, 2012)

Well, they all have cankles....


----------



## BucketheadRules (Mar 2, 2012)

oremus91 said:


> Not everyone is at that point by choice



This post is relevant to my interests.


----------



## ilyti (Mar 2, 2012)

Also did anyone notice they _all _had those skin colour high heeled shoes? FUGLY. Will never own a pair of those now.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 2, 2012)

Good on em, but it's way easier for a woman to be open about being a virgin nowadays. If she retains it, she's seen as having class. If a guy comes out as being a virgin, other guys look negatively on it. It's like having sex is a symbol of manhood. There's a race to lose it before your friends. It was a while before I had sex (partly out of choice) but I did lie to friends for a long time just to get the pressure off. I think people get too hung up on losing virginity nowadays, and the more people that are honest and open about it, the better example we set to kids that life isn't all about sex, and you shouldn't just rush into it due to peer pressure. It's okay to be a virgin and save yourself for someone special. My respect goes to these women who feel comfortable with it, and I hope more people (especially men) follow suit.


Sorry for getting serious.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Mar 2, 2012)

With regards to this stuff, I think you should do what you want, but stick by it. And even if you're proud of yourself, doesn't mean that you have to belittle other peoples' choices. 

And I think it's interesting of the emphasis that society places on sex even if the sex is cheap and meaningless, for me seeing adult who are virgins isn't particularly ridiculous coming from a giant Muslim family where pretty much nobody bar one or two exceptions lost their virginity before marriage, hell, I'm not even sure if _I'd _feel comfortable losing it before marriage 



BucketheadRules said:


> She's about 50... that kind of detracts from her appeal IMHO.



dude, I'm the same age as you, and you are just plain wrong



goldsteinat0r said:


> Do not want.
> 
> MAYBE the one in the blue dress. If I was super hammered and her accent turned out to be sexy.
> 
> MAYBE.



2nded


----------



## Double A (Mar 2, 2012)

Does the word hot mean something else in the UK than it does in the US? I mean, I know our colloquialisms may differ, but are they that different?


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Mar 2, 2012)

Double A said:


> Does the word hot mean something else in the UK than it does in the US? I mean, I know our colloquialisms may differ, but are they that different?



I guess in the US, there's a little allowance for girth and in the UK, there's a little allowance for general frumpy-ness


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 2, 2012)

Bunch of troglodytes. Virgins by choice my ass. <--American humor 

I wouldn't mind any of their gaps... <--British humor


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Mar 2, 2012)

BucketheadRules said:


> She's about 50... that kind of detracts from her appeal IMHO.



But imagine the things she knows.


----------



## Necris (Mar 2, 2012)

Apparently the writers for the Daily Mail seem to be unaware of the difference between the terms "celibate" and "abstinent".

And the 4th one, near 50 years old with menopause, chronic health problems, an inability to hold a job and and a face that seems to be slowly repositioning her eyes to be diagonal? I can't see why the men aren't lining up. 

These women all have the sex appeal of a school bus fire.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Mar 2, 2012)

THIS....


----------



## niffnoff (Mar 2, 2012)

Necris said:


> These women all have the sex appeal of a school bus fire.



This sounds something like Frankie Boyle would say 

Young people (myself included) fall into the mind set that sex is urgent, hormones get the better of us. But I mean there's a point and circumstance to where the time is "right" and when it's wrong. It's all in the moment at the time. Me personally I don't regret. But I know too many people who say they should have waited. These women in the article made the choice, I don't get really why it needs to be published. Peoples choices are peoples choices do I need to know that someone at age 40 is still a virgin? Not really. Do I need to know if someone had sex at age 16? Not really.  I worry media has a bit too much spare time.


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 3, 2012)

JeffFromMtl said:


> Anyone who says sex is over-rated is doing it wrong. I don't care how good your stupid toffee brioche pudding is.



 If I were a guy to put quotes in my sig, that would SO be going in there!

And yeah, I also noticed they all had the tan high heels on. Weeeeird.


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Mar 3, 2012)

JeffFromMtl said:


> Anyone who says sex is over-rated is doing it wrong. I don't care how good your stupid toffee brioche pudding is.





Hollowway said:


> If I were a guy to put quotes in my sig, that would SO be going in there!



LMFAO Yeah, that quote is so much better out of context!


----------



## Asrial (Mar 3, 2012)

YOINK FOR GREAT JUSTICE 

And why the hell do I picture all my previous exes as those "ladyesque creatures" in all of a sudden? I know some of them were plump, but now I'm just laughing harder than ever.


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 3, 2012)

'Hot' 'In their prime' 









NOT BLOODY LIKELY.


----------



## Fiction (Mar 3, 2012)

Hollowway said:


> If I were a guy to put quotes in my sig, that would SO be going in there!
> 
> And yeah, I also noticed they all had the tan high heels on. Weeeeird.



It's so their cankles blend into the shoe.

Dumb broads don't know shit 'bout hiding cankles, that what jeans are for.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Mar 3, 2012)

> I love the sense of freedom and independence being single affords me, and there&#8217;s certainly no danger of me ending up bitter and twisted.


----------



## Demiurge (Mar 3, 2012)

Nothing quite like asserting feminine independence and sticking-it to some overly-simplified societal mores about sex... by complying with and caving-in overtly to some _other_ overly-simplified societal mores about sex.

Sex is fun and should be considered to be among the pleasures that mature individuals shouldn't be puritanical about the enjoyment of. The position of embracing virginity in this manner seems just as un-progressive, artificial, and chauvinistic as the double-standards the position seems to be reacting-to. 

But that's the problem- they're virgins at ages perhaps a little bit older than people are normally expected to be, so in not having had sex, they've never had the opportunity to face it, understand it, and chase-way all the preconceptions and gobbledygook that are apparently still writ-large enough for one to be talking to news outlets about it. It's a totally mystified experience when you haven't had it, and the passage of time without experiencing probably does nothing to demystify it. It's really a childish position- it's not making a choice as it is going to extremes to eliminate choice.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Mar 3, 2012)

Totally would...


----------



## That_One_Person (Mar 3, 2012)

These women are way too full of themselves. Maybe if they looked like Rosie Jones then I could understand, but uh.....


----------



## leandroab (Mar 3, 2012)

This thread scares the shit outta me


----------



## TimSE (Mar 3, 2012)

leandroab said:


>


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 3, 2012)

This thread has me in tears!


----------



## Cancer (Mar 3, 2012)

Pooluke41 said:


>




I'm not trying to be a dick here, but how is this poor woman in the above pic " Successful, attractive and popular"? She has an illness that leaves her incapitated, and can't even hold a job. She probably barely had to energy to get to the set to get her hair done and get dressed (and I'd bet money they hired professional help for both for all of them).

After READING the article, I actually feel sorry for them. Either by physical or mental illness (I'm including religious training here), their inate biological urge to mate has either been altered or destroyed, but yet the article treats them as somehow like this is choice made by healthy women with no prior issues, which is patently false.

For the record, I would completely be all over Lucy:






British, brown hair, probably with a sultry Brit accent (and those boobs)? I would approach her with clean bill of health from my doctor, and wouldn't stop until her ejaculate covered my bedroom walls...but that's just me.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Mar 3, 2012)

^ id get it on with lucy


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 3, 2012)

All of these admissions coming from a board that told me I was nuts for thinking Ke$ha is hot


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Mar 3, 2012)

Scar Symmetry said:


> All of these admissions coming from a board that told me I was nuts for thinking Ke$ha is hot



At least these women don't look sticky.


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Mar 3, 2012)

Scar Symmetry said:


> All of these admissions coming from a board that told me I was nuts for thinking Ke$ha is hot



That's because we have yet to hear any of these women sing "Tik Tok". That'll sorta take the attraction out of a woman.

Ke$ha may look like chlamydia with legs, but I think these women are at least as ugly. I wouldn't fuck them with Ke$ha's dick.


----------



## -42- (Mar 3, 2012)

They may not be missing out by not having sex, but all things considered, neither are the men of Britain.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Mar 3, 2012)

-42- said:


> They may not be missing out by not having sex, but all things considered, neither are the men of the Britain.









Whatever makes them happy, though.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 4, 2012)

AnarchyDivine88 said:


> That's because we have yet to hear any of these women sing "Tik Tok". That'll sorta take the attraction out of a woman.
> 
> Ke$ha may look like chlamydia with legs, but I think these women are at least as ugly. I wouldn't fuck them with Ke$ha's dick.


















...that's all I'm sayin' 

(P.S. FYI, chlamydia's really not that bad, I'd get it again if I got to poke Ke$ha)


----------



## Dan (Mar 4, 2012)

Gentlemen of the US and beyond. THIS THREAD DOES NOT REPRESENT WHAT BRITISH VIRGINS LOOK LIKE 

just thought i had to get that one out there 

The report just comes across as arrogant. Sex is a perfectly normal part of society and life. If they want to abstain from it then fair enough, their choice. But don't say that it makes you powerful and indipendant. It just makes you fucking stupid for not enjoying something perfectly natural.


----------



## Fiction (Mar 4, 2012)

@Scar Symmetry, I'm with you.

I don't get why no one finds Ke$ha hot? I mean you're not fucking her personality.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Mar 4, 2012)

Thread brings the lulz.


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Mar 4, 2012)

Scar Symmetry said:


> ...that's all I'm sayin'
> 
> (P.S. FYI, chlamydia's really not that bad, I'd get it again if I got to poke Ke$ha)



LMFAO Well played, sir. That last picture wasn't bad, she didn't look as trashy as usual. I guess an attractive slut is a lot better than frumpy old virgins. lol


----------



## Alpenglow (Mar 4, 2012)

Dan said:


> Gentlemen of the US and beyond. THIS THREAD DOES NOT REPRESENT WHAT BRITISH VIRGINS LOOK LIKE
> 
> just thought i had to get that one out there


Based on what I see in American media about British women, I'd say the way the US represents British women is completely normal... and the exact opposite of this.


----------



## murakami (Mar 5, 2012)

Asrial said:


> I've never had an orgasm by eating a brioche.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
call me old school but i only have sex with woman i really love and want to
marry, not considering the notion of survival.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Mar 5, 2012)

That_One_Person said:


> These women are way too full of themselves. Maybe if they looked like Rosie Jones then I could understand, but uh.....



If everyone looked like Rosie Jones the world would be a significantly better place. For reference:






Probably not a virgin, so off topic here, but admit it - you would.

There are many other photos of her on the internet with far fewer clothes on, but I didn't want to get banned.


----------



## GazPots (Mar 5, 2012)

^ OMNOMNOM cannot convey my thoughts accurately here.


----------



## wowspare (Mar 6, 2012)

BucketheadRules said:


> If everyone looked like Rosie Jones the world would be a significantly better place. For reference:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I googled her just now.

Thank you.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Mar 6, 2012)

wowspare said:


> I googled her just now.
> 
> Thank you.



You're welcome. Also, to further counterbalance the people from the OP article, please accept this picture of Keeley Hazell:






Just to prove, if nothing else, that we do have attractive women in the UK.


----------



## ilyti (Mar 6, 2012)

Sure, Britian has attractive women.. but they just don't age well. Someone prove me wrong on that, because I'd really like to be wrong. British women look good when they're young, but it doesn't last. Unless of course they get as much plastic surgery as Victoria Beckham.


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Mar 6, 2012)

dose cankles


----------



## wowspare (Mar 7, 2012)

ilyti said:


> Sure, Britian has attractive women.. but they just don't age well. Someone prove me wrong on that, because I'd really like to be wrong. British women look good when they're young, but it doesn't last. Unless of course they get as much plastic surgery as Victoria Beckham.



Caucasian women in general don't age well.


----------



## Varcolac (Mar 7, 2012)

ilyti said:


> Sure, Britian has attractive women.. but they just don't age well. Someone prove me wrong on that, because I'd really like to be wrong. British women look good when they're young, but it doesn't last. *Unless of course they get as much plastic surgery as Victoria Beckham.*



She never looked that good to begin with. Now she looks like an HR Giger painting.

The article's rather odd. Not wanting to have sexual intercourse is a valid lifestyle, whether for genuine disinterest (asexuality) or choice-based abstention (celibacy), but there's no need to come off as all moralising and preachy about it.

Sex is fun. So's alcohol. If you don't want them, fine, but don't ruin my party by bleating about your abstinence.


----------



## Murmel (Mar 7, 2012)

wowspare said:


> Caucasian women in general don't age well.



That's where the Asians come in to play.


----------



## liamh (Mar 7, 2012)

Bitches be ugly


----------

